# Can I borrow $6M



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Nice Boat!










5 bedrooms, 103', Dang!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*That ain't nuttin . . .*

Just learn how to play golf and you can have this one!

This is Greg Norman's "Aussie Rules"










"*Aussie Rules is a 228-foot aluminum-hulled luxury motor yacht, the largest of its kind in the world. It is engineered for long-range ocean cruising and exploration, thus providing its guests the freedom to choose virtually any backdrop the world has to offer.

It boasts a secluded cinema and a spectacular observation lounge. Furnished with sumptuous sofas, the state-of-the-art sound and projection system provide the ultimate in entertainment, as well as on-demand and satellite technology.

Its aft deck houses a 42-foot custom sportfisher, a 29-foot SeaVee used for fishing and diving, a 31-foot Novurania Equator, two 18-foot Hewes flats fishing boats, four wave runners, two sea kayaks, wakeboards, surfboards and ancillary equipment allowing for all types of recreation. Extensive fishing and diving equipment with 200 rods and reels, a dive instructor and 24 sets of snorkel gear are also onboard.* "

For more torture . . .

http://www.shark.com/aussierules/photogal/index.php

Be sure to click on each "show all thumbnails for . . ." link on the above Photo Gallery page; the one for the interior is just jaw dropping.

BTW; reports back when he bought it put the price at $80,000,000


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Nice Dingy!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

gud googlely moogegly :jawdrop: what a piece of Equipment


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't think it'll fit at my pier. 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*With a boat like that.*

You don't need a pier. You just keep a limo parked at all your fav ports. Damn, I should have learned to use a golf club instead of play a guitar. That thing gives me a woodie! .....Tightlines


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*alright*

someone  cut m off


----------

